# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  किस बीमारी में क्या खाएं ? किससे करें परहेज

## bhavna singh

बैलेंस्ड डायट का सीधा कनेक्शन हमारी सेहत के साथ है।
 बैलेंस्ड डायट से न सिर्फ बीमारियों से बचा जा सकता है ,
 बल्कि बीमार होने के बाद रिकवरी भी जल्दी हो सकती है। 
क्रॉनिक और लाइफस्टाइल बीमारियों में अच्छी डायट की भूमिका और बढ़ जाती है।
 एक्सपर्ट्स की सलाह से मै बता रही हूँ  , कुछ आम बीमारियों में डायट क्या हो।

----------


## bhavna singh

*डायबीटीज़* 
शुगर के मरीजों के लिए जरूरी है कि वे बैलेंस्ड डायट लें। ज्यादा न खाएं , लेकिन तीनों वक्त खाना खाएं और बीच में दो बार स्नैक्स भी लें। उन्हें प्रोटीन और कार्बोहाइड्रेट का अच्छा कॉम्बिनेशन लेना चाहिए। मसलन , नाश्ते में दूधवाला दलिया लें या फिर ब्रेड के साथ अंडा लें। इसी तरह खाने में सब्जी के साथ दाल भी लें। इससे शुगर का लेवल सही रहता है। असल में , कार्बोहाइड्रेट से शुगर जल्दी बनती है , जबकि प्रोटीन से धीरे-धीरे शुगर रिलीज़ होती है , जिससे ज्यादा देर तक पेट भरा हुआ लगता है और ज्यादा खाने से बच जाते हैं। कुल खाने की 55-60 फीसदी कैलरी कार्बोहाइड्रेट से , 15-20 फीसदी प्रोटीन से और 15-20 फीसदी फैट से मिलनी चाहिए। ज्यादा तला-भुना न खाएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

लो ग्लाइसिमिक इंडेक्स वाली चीजें यानी जो शरीर में जाकर धीरे-धीरे ग्लूकोज़ में बदलती हैं ,
 खानी चाहिए। इनमें हरी सब्जियां , सोया , मूंग दाल , काला चना , राजमा , ब्राउन राइस ,
 अंडे का सफेद हिस्सा आदि शामिल हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

खाने में करीब 20 फीसदी फाइबर जरूर होना चाहिए। गेहूं से चोकर न निकालें।
 लोबिया , राजमा , स्प्राउट्स आदि खाएं क्योंकि इनसे प्रोटीन और फाइबर दोनों मिलते हैं।
 स्प्राउट्स में ऐंटि-ऑक्सिडेंट भी काफी होते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

दिन भर में 4-5 बार फल और सब्जियां खाएं 
लेकिन एक ही बार में सब कुछ खाने की बजाय बार-बार थोड़ा-थोड़ा करके खाएं।
 फलों में चेरी , स्ट्रॉबेरी , सेब , संतरा , अनार , पपीता , मौसमी आदि 
और सब्जियों में करेला , घीया , तोरी , सीताफल , खीरा , टमाटर आदि खाएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

रोजाना एक मुट्ठी ड्राइ-फ्रूट्स खाएं यानी 10-12 बादाम
 या 5-7 बादाम और 3-4 अखरोट खा सकते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

घीया , करेला , खीरा , टमाटर , अलोवेरा और आंवला का जूस खास फायदेमंद है।

----------


## bhavna singh

लो फैट दही और स्किम्ड/डबल टोंड दूध लेना चाहिए। ग्रीन टी पीना अच्छा है।
 चाय के साथ हाई फाइबर बिस्किट या फीके बिस्किट ले सकते हैं।
 बीपी नहीं है तो नमकीन बिस्किट भी खा सकते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

जौ (बारले) , काला चना , मूंग दाल और जामुन खासतौर पर फायदेमंद हैं।
 इनका ग्लाइसिमिक इंडेक्स भी कम है और ये पित्त के इंबैलेंस को कम करने के साथ-साथ 
अगर अंदर सूजन हो गई है तो उसे भी कम करते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

काला नमक डालकर छाछ पिएं। 
नारियल पानी पिएं। घर में बने सूप पिएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

नीम-करेला पाउडर ले सकते हैं। 
हालांकि इसका कोई फौरी फायदा नहीं होता कि
 कोई उलटा-सीधा खाने के बाद सोचे कि दो चम्मच नीम-करेला पाउडर खा लेंगे तो ठीक हो जाएगा।
 यह गलत है। लेकिन लंबे वक्त में यह जरूर फायदा पहुंचाता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*परहेज करें* 
 चीनी , शक्कर , गुड़ , गन्ना , शहद , चॉकलेट , पेस्ट्री , केक , आइसक्रीम आदि मीठी चीजें न खाएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

हाई ग्लाइसेमिक इंडेक्स वाली चीजों से बचें क्योंकि ये जल्दी ग्लूकोज में बदल जाती हैं। 
इससे शरीर में शुगर एकदम से बढ़ जाता है। ऐसे में इंसुलिन को शुगर कंट्रोल करने के लिए
 काफी मेहनत करनी पड़ती है। 
इनमें प्रमुख हैं मैदा , सूजी , सफेद चावल , वाइट ब्रेड , नूडल्स , पिज़्ज़ा , बिस्किट ,
 तरबूज , अंगूर , सिंघाड़ा , चीकू , केला , आम , लीची आदि।

----------


## bhavna singh

पूरी , पराठें , पकौड़े आदि न खाएं।
 इनसे वजन के साथ-साथ कॉलेस्ट्रॉल भी बढ़ता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

जूस से बचना चाहिए क्योंकि इनमें शुगर की मात्रा ज्यादा होती है। 
पैक्ड जूस बिल्कुल न लें। सीधे फल खाना ज्यादा फायदेमंद है।

----------


## bhavna singh

सब्जियों में आलू , अरबी , कटहल , जिमिकंद , शकरकंद , चुकंदर न खाएं।
 इनमें स्टार्च और कार्बोहाइड्रेट काफी ज्यादा होता है , जो शुगर बढ़ा सकते हैं।
 वैसे , इन्हें उबाल कर कभी-कभी खाया जा सकता है लेकिन फ्राई करके कभी न खाएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

फलों में आम , चीकू , अंगूर , केला , पाइन ऐपल , शरीफा आदि से परहेज करें
 क्योंकि इनमें शुगर काफी ज्यादा होती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

मैदा और मक्के का आटा न खाएं।
 इनका ग्लाइसिमिक इंडेक्स ज्यादा होता है और ये रिफाइन भी होते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

वाइट राइस की बजाय ब्राउन राइस खाएं। 
चावलों का मांड निकालकर खाना सही नहीं है 
क्योंकि इससे सारे विटामिन और मिनरल निकल जाते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

ऐनिमल फैट (मक्खन , पनीर , मीट आदि) कम कर देना चाहिए।

----------


## bhavna singh

शराब डॉक्टर की सलाह पर ही पीएं। खाली पेट बिल्कुल न पीएं।
 इससे हाइपोग्लाइसीमिया (शुगर लेवल का एकदम नीचे गिर जाना) हो सकता है।
 ज्यादा शराब पीने से यूरिक एसिड और ट्राइग्लाइसराइड बढ़ता है 
और शुगर को कंट्रोल करना मुश्किल होता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*नोट* : शुगर के इलाज में डायट का रोल 60 फीसदी है। बाकी 40 फीसदी एक्सर्साइज और स्ट्रेस मैनेजमेंट पर निर्भर करता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

आगे और भी जानकारी है ??

लेकिन आपकी पोस्ट आने के बाद ...................................

----------


## King_khan

एक ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए भावना जी को हार्दिक बधाई 
ऐसे ही सूत्र फोरम पर चार चंद लगा देते हैं |

----------


## arunkucho

एनीमिया के बीमारी में क्या खाएं कृपया बताए

----------


## sushilnkt

सरीर को फिर केसे रखे ..
अपने तो ताजा महसूस केसे करे

----------


## bhansali43

bahut hi sundar jankari di hai apane sugar ke daiet ki sahi jankari hai

----------


## bhavna singh

> एक ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए भावना जी को हार्दिक बधाई 
> ऐसे ही सूत्र फोरम पर चार चंद लगा देते हैं |





> एनीमिया के बीमारी में क्या खाएं कृपया बताए





> सरीर को फिर केसे रखे ..
> अपने तो ताजा महसूस केसे करे





> bahut hi sundar jankari di hai apane sugar ke daiet ki sahi jankari hai


सूत्र पर आगमन के लिए आप सभी का हार्दिक आभार 
बाकी की जानकारी भी जल्द ही उपलब्ध करवाउंगी

----------


## bhavna singh

*कॉलेस्ट्रॉल* 
कॉलेस्ट्रॉल के मरीजों को हेल्थी और बैलेंस्ड डायट लेनी चाहिए। वजन कंट्रोल में रखने के लिए उन्हें कम कैलरी खानी चाहिए। ध्यान देनेवाली बात यह है कि कॉलेस्ट्रॉल के कई मरीज फैट पूरी तरह बंद कर देते हैं। यह सही नहीं है क्योंकि शरीर के लिए फैट्स भी जरूरी हैं , बस क्वॉलिटी और क्वॉन्टिटी का ध्यान रखें।

----------


## bhavna singh

तेलों का सही बैलेंस जरूरी है। एक दिन में कुल तीन चम्मच तेल काफी है। तेल बदल-बदल कर और कॉम्बिनेशन में खाएं , मसलन एक महीने सरसों और मूंगफली का तेल यूज करें तो दूसरे महीने रिफाइंड और कनोला का। ये सिर्फ उदाहरण हैं। आप अपनी पसंद से कॉम्बिनेशन बना सकते हैं। कॉम्बिनेशन और बदल-बदल कर तेल खाने से शरीर को सभी जरूरी फैट्स मिल जाते हैं। ऑलिव ऑइल यूज करें। इससे कॉलेस्ट्रॉल कम होता है , लेकिन इसे ज्यादा गरम न करें। इसे सलाद आदि पर डालकर खा सकते हैं।

----------


## Krish13

बहुत उम्दा सूत्र का निर्माण करके सर्वोपयोगी जानकारी भावना जी आपके द्वारा यहाँ दी गई है इसके लिये आपका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद
ऐसे ही आप अपना कार्य जारी रखिये
मेरी तरफ से अनेकोँ शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## bhavna singh

> बहुत उम्दा सूत्र का निर्माण करके सर्वोपयोगी जानकारी भावना जी आपके द्वारा यहाँ दी गई है इसके लिये आपका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद
> ऐसे ही आप अपना कार्य जारी रखिये
> मेरी तरफ से अनेकोँ शुभकामनाएँ


कृष् जी उत्साहवर्धन के लिए आपका कोटि कोटि आभार

----------


## bhavna singh

ऐसी चीजें खाएं , जिनमें फाइबर खूब हो , जैसे कि गेहूं , ज्वार , बाजरा , जई आदि।
 दलिया , स्प्राउट्स , ओट्स और दालों के फाइबर से कॉलेस्ट्रॉल कम होता है। 
आटे में चोकर मिलाकर इस्तेमाल करें।

----------


## bhavna singh

हरी सब्जियां , साग , शलजम , बीन्स , मटर , ओट्स , सनफ्लावर सीड्स , अलसी आदि खाएं। 
इनसे फॉलिक एसिड होता है , जो कॉलेस्ट्रॉल लेवल को मेंटेन करने में मदद करता है।

----------


## arjun32

बहुत अच्छी और उपयोगी जानकारी है.....स्प्राउट्स , ओट्स  क्या होता है.?

----------


## amitraj7121

भाई घाव या ज़ख़्म जल्दी भर जाए के  लिए क्या क्या खाना चईये

----------


## reeva_angel

achi jankari hain thnks

----------


## reeva_angel

achi jankari hain thnks .....

----------


## indoree

Bhanvna G Mere Boss ko pet ki Gas ki problem hai din bhar office me pada karta hai aur ye samasya kafi logo ko hoti hai is per roshni dale aur koi del ilaj bhi bataye... Raj

----------


## indoree

Bhavna Singh G Mere Boss ko pet ki Gas ki problem hai din bhar office me pada karta hai aur ye samasya kafi logo ko hoti hai is per roshni dale aur koi deshi nuska / elaaj  bhi bataye... Raj

----------


## bhavna singh

अलसी , बादाम , बीन्स , फिश और सरसों तेल में काफी ओमेगा-थ्री होता है , जो दिल के लिए अच्छा है।

----------


## bhavna singh

मेथी , लहसुन , प्याज , हल्दी , बादाम , सोयाबीन आदि खाएं।
 इनसे कॉलेस्ट्रॉल कम होता है।
 एक चम्मच मेथी के दानों को पानी में भिगो लें।
 सुबह उस पानी को पी लें।
 मेथी के बीजों को स्प्राउट्स में मिला लें , उसमें फाइबर होता है।

----------


## pujasingh

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है 

धन्यवाद

----------


## arunkucho

एनीमिया के बीमारी में क्या खाएं कृपया बताए

----------


## indoree

Re: किस बीमारी में क्या खाएं ? किससे करें परहेज
Bhavna Singh G Mere Boss ko pet ki Gas ki problem hai din bhar office me pada karta hai aur ye samasya kafi logo ko hoti hai is per roshni dale aur koi deshi nuska / elaaj bhi bataye... Raj

----------


## bhavna singh

एचडीएल यानी गुड कॉलेस्ट्रॉल बढ़ाने के लिए रोजाना पांच-छह बादाम खाएं। 
इसके अलावा ओमेगा थ्री वाली चीजें अखरोट , फिश लीवर ऑयल , सामन मछली ,
 फ्लैक्स सीड्स (अलसी के बीज) खाने चाहिए।

----------


## bhavna singh

कॉलेस्ट्रॉल लिवर के डिस्ऑर्डर से बढ़ता है। लिवर को डिटॉक्सिफाइ करने के लिए अलोवेरा जूस , आंवला जूस और वेजिटेबल जूस लें। इन तीनों को मिलाकर रोजाना एक गिलास जूस लें। कॉलेस्ट्रॉल ज्यादा है तो दिन में दो गिलास भी पी सकते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

नारियल पानी पीएं। शहद ले सकते हैं क्योंकि इससे इम्युनिटी बढ़ती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*परहेज करें* 
तला-भुना खाना न खाएं। भाप में पकाकर खाना खाएं। देसी घी , डालडा , मियोनिज , बटर न लें। 
बिस्किट , कुकीज , मट्ठी आदि में काफी ट्रांसफैट होता है ,
 जो सीधा लिवर पर असर करता है। उससे बचें।

----------


## bhavna singh

प्रोसेस्ड और जंक फूड से बचें। पेस्ट्री , केक , आइसक्रीम , मीट , पोर्क , भुजिया आदि से भी परहेज करें।

----------


## bhavna singh

फुल क्रीम दूध और उससे बना पनीर या खोया न खाएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

नारियल और नारियल के दूध से परहेज करें। इसमें तेल होता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

उड़द दाल , नमक , और चावल ज्यादा न खाएं। कॉफी भी ज्यादा न पिएं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भावना जी काफी उपयोगी ओर जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है, किडनी संबन्धित रोग मैं आपकी जानकारी चाहिये  जी ....

----------


## bhavna singh

*नोट :* खूब एक्सर्साइज करें क्योंकि सिर्फ खाने से बहुत फायदा नहीं होता। दवाओं खासकर पेनकिलर दवाओं और स्टेरॉइड क्रीम/इंजेक्शन का इस्तेमाल डॉक्टर की सलाह पर ही करें , क्योंकि इनका लिवर पर सीधा बुरा असर हो सकता है और शरीर में पानी भी रुक सकता है। स्टेरॉइड हॉर्मोंस होते हैं और इनका इस्तेमाल इनफर्टिलिटी , सर्जरी , साइनस आदि में परेशानी बढ़ने पर होता है। शराब या सिगरेट पीने से बचें। लिवर और कॉलेस्ट्रॉल के बीच सीधा संबंध है। लिवर को ठीक रखना जरूरी है क्योंकि लिवर ठीक है तो कॉलेस्ट्रॉल बढ़ेगा ही नहीं। दूसरी ओर , कॉलेस्ट्रॉल ज्यादा है तो फैटी लिवर हो सकता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

> भावना जी काफी उपयोगी ओर जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है, किडनी संबन्धित रोग मैं आपकी जानकारी चाहिये  जी ....


चन्द्रशेखर जी मै प्रयास करुँगी की आपको इस बारे में बता सकूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्द्रशेखर जी मै प्रयास करुँगी की आपको इस बारे में बता सकूँ


धन्यवाद भावना जी  ॥

----------


## bhavna singh

*हाई ब्लड प्रेशर* 
हाई बीपी दिल की बीमारी का इशारा हो सकता है। डायट में सैचुरेटिड फैट जैसे कि मक्खन , घी , मलाई आदि कम करें क्योंकि इससे दिल की नलियों के संकरा होने का खतरा बढ़ जाता है। जितना हो सके , लो फैट डायट लें।

----------


## bhavna singh

कैल्शियम , मैग्नीशियम और पोटैशियम आदि प्रचुर मात्रा में खाएं।
 ये तत्व दूध , हरी सब्जियां , दालें , संतरा , स्ट्रॉबेरी , खुबानी , बादाम , केला और सीताफल आदि में खूब मिलते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

सूप , सलाद , खट्टे फल , नीबू पानी , नारियल पानी , काला चना , लोबिया , अलसी , आडू , सोया आदि खाना फायदेमंद है।

----------


## bhavna singh

गाजर , पत्ता गोभी , ब्रोकली , पालक , कटहल , टमाटर , लहसुन , प्याज और पत्तेदार सब्जियां खाएं।
 मौसमी फल खूब खाएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

पानी खूब पीएं। दिन भर में करीब 10 गिलास पानी पिएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

ओमेगा थ्री वाली चीजें , जैसे कि अखरोट , बादाम , फिश ऑयल , अलसी आदि खाएं।
 रोजाना पांच-सात बादाम और 3-4 अखरोट जरूर खाएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

बीपी के लिए इन दिनों *DASH* डायट यानी डायट्री अप्रोचिस टु स्टॉप हाइपरटेंशन खूब चलन में है। इसमें क्या न खाएं से ज्यादा जोर इस बात पर होता है कि क्या खाएं। इसे अमेरिकन हार्ट असोसिएशन के साथ-साथ इंडियन नैशनल कैंसर इंस्टिट्यूट ने भी रेकमेंड किया है। इसमें दिन भर में एक किलो तक फल-सब्जियां और कार्बोहाइड्रेट व लो फैट मिल्क प्रॉडक्ट्स पर खूब जोर होता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*परहेज करें* 
नमक कम खाएं। दिन में करीब आधा चम्मच नमक काफी है। टेबल सॉल्ट यूज न करें। दिन भर में आधा चम्मच के करीब नमक खाएं। यह हमें खाने से आसानी से मिल जाता है। वैसे , अनाज , फल , सब्जियों आदि से भी हमें नैचरल तरीके से नमक मिल जाता है। हफ्ते में एक बार बिना नमक के खाने की आदत डालें।

----------


## bhavna singh

सॉस , अचार , चटनी , अजीनोमोटो , बेकिंग पाउडर आदि से परहेज करें। पापड़ भी बिना नमक वाला खाएं.....। :nono::nono:

----------


## bhavna singh

पैक्ड या फ्रोजन आइटम न खाएं। इनमें प्रिजरवेटिव होते हैं और नमक भी ज्यादा होता है। 
इसी तरह बेकरी आइटम्स में सैचुरेटिड फैट ज्यादा होता है। 
चिप्स , बिस्कुट , भुजिया , कुकीज , फ्रोजन मटर , केक , पेस्ट्री आदि से बचें।

----------


## bhavna singh

खाने में ऊपर से नमक न मिलाएं। सलाद , रायते आदि में भी नमक न डालें।

----------


## bhavna singh

नियमित रूप से नॉन वेज खासकर हेवी नॉन वेज* (रेड मीट आदि)* खाने से बीपी की आशंका बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*नोट :* बीपी कंट्रोल करने में डायट का रोल 50 फीसदी है।
 स्ट्रेस मैनेजमेंट और एक्सर्साइज से बाकी फायदा मिलता है।
 योगासन , प्राणायाम और मेडिटेशन करें।
 भ्रामरी प्राणायाम खासतौर से फायदेमंद है।

----------


## rs-delhi

रोजाना इक गिलास काला नमक डालकर छाछ पिएं। 
बीमारी दूर भागए

----------


## Teach Guru

*ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र, लगे रहो मित्र |*

----------


## dharma23

उम्दा प्रयास .....................

----------


## Raja44

> सॉस , अचार , चटनी , अजीनोमोटो , बेकिंग पाउडर आदि से परहेज करें। पापड़ भी बिना नमक वाला खाएं.....। :nono::nono:


भावना जी नानवेज ज्यादा खाता हुँ छोडना चाहता हुं क्या खांउ क्या करु जीससे वो छुट जाये या कम हो जये

----------


## lotus1782

ज्ञान को इसी प्रकार बाटते रहो ................

----------

